# Update for x11-themes/kf5-oxygen-icons5 failed /tmp/portmasterfail.txt



## devnullius (May 21, 2017)

Update for x11-themes/kf5-oxygen-icons5 failed /tmp/portmasterfail.txt

After commands:
portsnap fetch extract
portsnap fetch update
portmaster -a

the last one gives:


```
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===>>> Starting check for runtime dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for x11-themes/kf5-oxygen-icons5 from ports
===>>> No dependencies for x11-themes/kf5-oxygen-icons5

===>  Installing for kf5-oxygen-icons5-5.34.0
===>  Checking if kf5-oxygen-icons5 already installed
===>   Registering installation for kf5-oxygen-icons5-5.34.0 as automatic
Installing kf5-oxygen-icons5-5.34.0...
pkg-static: kf5-oxygen-icons5-5.34.0 conflicts with kde4-icons-oxygen-4.14.3 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/share/icons/oxygen/index.theme
*** Error code 70

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-themes/kf5-oxygen-icons5

===>>> Installation of kf5-oxygen-icons5-5.34.0 (x11-themes/kf5-oxygen-icons5) failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for x11-themes/kf5-oxygen-icons5 failed
===>>> Aborting update


===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> x11-themes/kf5-oxygen-icons5 devel/libical devel/libunwind graphics/opencv-core devel/tbb devel/re2 graphics/ImageMagick graphics/librsvg2 devel/libgsf x11-toolkits/pango print/harfbuzz graphics/webp lang/gcc devel/isl math/fftw3 net/openmpi devel/hwloc java/openjdk7 sysutils/slurm-wlm devel/json-c devel/libsysinfo devel/readline science/hdf5 science/szip security/munge textproc/man2html sysutils/torque databases/akonadi databases/mysql56-server databases/qt4-pgsql-plugin databases/sqlite3 devel/desktop-file-utils graphics/mesa-dri graphics/libdrm graphics/mesa-libs graphics/s2tc multimedia/libva multimedia/ffmpeg audio/celt audio/fdk-aac audio/gsm audio/ladspa audio/libmodplug audio/openal-soft audio/rubberband audio/vamp-plugin-sdk audio/wavpack devel/libzvbi devel/libunicode devel/sdl20 graphics/frei0r graphics/sekrit-twc-zimg devel/googletest multimedia/kvazaar multimedia/vid.stab net/libzmq4 net/norm net/openpgm textproc/asciidoc textproc/texi2html databases/freetds databases/gdbm security/gnupg accessibility/jovie x11/kdelibs4 deskutils/libstreamanalyzer accessibility/kaccessible accessibility/kdeaccessibility4 accessibility/kmag accessibility/kmousetool sysutils/kdeadmin4 sysutils/kuser deskutils/kdepimlibs4 accessibility/kmouth graphics/gd x11/libkonq graphics/libraw devel/llvm39 databases/p5-DBD-Pg www/p5-HTTP-Cookies net/p5-Net net/p5-Net-HTTP www/p5-libwww security/py-certifi devel/py-dateutil math/py-networkx science/py-scipy www/py-tornado graphics/qt5-imageformats lang/ruby23 x11/xkbcomp www/chromium devel/py-ply misc/usbids print/harfbuzz-icu www/node www/py-html5lib devel/git devel/p5-Term-ReadKey devel/p5-subversion graphics/ming ports-mgmt/portlint devel/qt5 editors/vim x11/xorg 

This command has been saved to /tmp/portmasterfail.txt
```

It might matter that I compiled KDE myself with a previous ports version (with a lot of detours and problems before it would actually fully compile).

I'm open to suggestions 

Peace!

Devnullius


----------



## devnullius (May 22, 2017)

If I continue with portmaster -t and without the package, I seem to end up in a loop...


```
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/devel/bzr

===>>> Starting check for all dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for devel/bzr from ports
===>>> Launching child to install devel/bzr

===>>> devel/libical 1/31 >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr >> devel/bzr (242/233)
```

This repeats itself over and over again :/


----------



## devnullius (May 22, 2017)

Found my PC fully frozen this morning. A recursive bzr keeps popping up, no matter how many packages I remove from the command... I suppose I'll have to wait this one out till some updates have passed 

Thanks for reading and peace!

Devvie


----------



## devnullius (May 24, 2017)

I tried it again today... It went completely different but still no good...


```
===>>> Continuing initial dependency check for graphics/ImageMagick
===>>> Launching child to update graphviz-2.40.1 to graphviz-2.40.1_1

===>>> All >> ImageMagick-6.9.6.4_1,1 >> graphviz-2.40.1 (13/13)

===>>> Currently installed version: graphviz-2.40.1
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/graphics/graphviz

        ===>>> This port is marked BROKEN
        ===>>> Ming incomplete, uses removed libgraph


        ===>>> If you are sure you can build it, remove the
               BROKEN line in the Makefile and try again.

===>>> Update for graphviz-2.40.1 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for ImageMagick-6.9.6.4_1,1 failed
===>>> Aborting update

root@freebsd11:/usr/home/dev #
```

Maybe next week? ;p

Peace!

 Devvie


----------



## talsamon (May 25, 2017)

Only TK option is broken. Make sure it is set to off.


----------



## devnullius (May 26, 2017)

Thanks. Could you translate that for me pretty please? 

https://www.google.nl/search?q=how+...hrome..69i57.415j0j9&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8 didn't help me that much :/

Devvie


----------



## devnullius (Jun 5, 2017)

I still can't run the commands. Today it ended in:


```
===>>> All >> ImageMagick-6.9.6.4_1,1 >> graphviz-2.40.1 (21/21)

===>>> Currently installed version: graphviz-2.40.1
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/graphics/graphviz

        ===>>> This port is marked BROKEN
        ===>>> Ming incomplete, uses removed libgraph


        ===>>> If you are sure you can build it, remove the
               BROKEN line in the Makefile and try again.

===>>> Update for graphviz-2.40.1 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for ImageMagick-6.9.6.4_1,1 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```


```
root@freebsd11:/usr/home/dev # pkg install libgraph
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    944 B   0.9kB/s    00:01   
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%    6 MiB   6.0MB/s    00:01   
Processing entries: 100%
FreeBSD repository update completed. 26287 packages processed.
All repositories are up to date.
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'libgraph' have been found in the repositories
```

still open to suggestions

Peace!

Devvie


----------



## SirDice (Jun 7, 2017)

Turn off the MING option on graphics/graphviz. (Don't enable options if you don't know or understand the consequences).


----------



## devnullius (Jun 9, 2017)

... where and how to set options on or off...? In this case? 

Getting confused by now...


----------



## SirDice (Jun 10, 2017)

`make -C /usr/ports/graphics/ImageMagick rmconfig-recursive`
That will revert all options for ImageMagick and its dependencies to the default. See ports(7).


----------



## devnullius (Jun 11, 2017)

Ok, I might have enable an option here and there that I thought should be safe to enable. I might have been wrong there 

I did the reconfigure as suggested (rmconfig-recursive for ImageMagick), still 'portmaster -a' gives:

```
===>  Installing for kf5-oxygen-icons5-5.34.0
===>  Checking if kf5-oxygen-icons5 already installed
===>   Registering installation for kf5-oxygen-icons5-5.34.0 as automatic
Installing kf5-oxygen-icons5-5.34.0...
pkg-static: kf5-oxygen-icons5-5.34.0 conflicts with kde4-icons-oxygen-4.14.3 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/share/icons/oxygen/index.theme
*** Error code 70

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-themes/kf5-oxygen-icons5

===>>> Installation of kf5-oxygen-icons5-5.34.0 (x11-themes/kf5-oxygen-icons5) failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for x11-themes/kf5-oxygen-icons5 failed
===>>> Aborting update


===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> x11-themes/kf5-oxygen-icons5 devel/libical www/libnghttp2 devel/libunwind graphics/opencv-core devel/tbb net/openldap24-client misc/pciids devel/re2 graphics/ImageMagick graphics/cairo graphics/mesa-libs devel/llvm40 devel/swig30 graphics/libdrm graphics/librsvg2 devel/libgsf x11-toolkits/pango print/harfbuzz graphics/tiff graphics/webp math/fftw3 print/texinfo databases/akonadi databases/mysql56-server databases/qt4-mysql-plugin databases/qt4-sql devel/qt4-corelib devel/qt4-qmake databases/qt4-pgsql-plugin databases/sqlite3 devel/boost-libs devel/qt4-testlib net/qt4-network textproc/qt4-xml x11-toolkits/qt4-gui math/analitza graphics/libGLU graphics/qt4-opengl graphics/qt4-svg x11/kdelibs4 deskutils/libstreamanalyzer multimedia/ffmpeg audio/celt audio/fdk-aac audio/gsm audio/ladspa audio/libmodplug audio/openal-soft audio/rubberband audio/vamp-plugin-sdk audio/wavpack devel/libzvbi devel/libunicode devel/sdl20 graphics/frei0r graphics/libcaca graphics/freeglut graphics/sekrit-twc-zimg devel/googletest multimedia/kvazaar multimedia/libva multimedia/vid.stab net/libzmq4 net/norm net/openpgm textproc/asciidoc net/samba44 security/gnutls security/libtasn1 security/p11-kit textproc/texi2html devel/qt4-qdbusviewer devel/qt4-qt3support devel/qt4-script graphics/jasper graphics/qt4-imageformats multimedia/phonon www/qt4-webkit science/avogadro devel/desktop-file-utils devel/qt4-linguisttools science/openbabel misc/compat9x graphics/mesa-dri graphics/s2tc x11-toolkits/fltk net/freerdp multimedia/gstreamer1-plugins databases/freetds security/libgcrypt lang/gcc lang/gcc5 graphics/gle graphics/glew security/gnupg security/pinentry graphics/graphviz graphics/gd accessibility/jovie accessibility/kaccessible math/kalgebra graphics/kamera-kde4 graphics/libgphoto2 x11/kde4-runtime deskutils/kdepimlibs4 x11/kde4-workspace accessibility/kdeaccessibility4 accessibility/kmag accessibility/kmousetool sysutils/kdeadmin4 sysutils/kuser deskutils/kdeplasma-addons audio/kmix accessibility/kmouth x11/konsole x11/libkonq graphics/libdmtx graphics/libepoxy graphics/libraw devel/llvm39 java/openjdk7 databases/p5-DBD-Pg www/p5-HTTP-Cookies net/p5-Net net/p5-Net-HTTP www/p5-libwww security/py-certifi devel/py-dateutil math/py-networkx science/py-scipy devel/py-qt4-core x11/py-qt4-opengl www/py-tornado lang/python36 devel/qt4-help databases/qt4-sqlite3-plugin graphics/qt4-iconengines x11/qt4-inputmethods multimedia/qt4-multimedia devel/qt4-porting textproc/qt4-xmlpatterns devel/qt5-core x11-toolkits/qt5-gui graphics/qt5-imageformats multimedia/qt5-multimedia graphics/qt5-opengl lang/qt5-qml x11-toolkits/qt5-quick devel/qt5-script www/qt5-webkit lang/ruby23 net/rsync devel/sdl12 emulators/tpm-emulator multimedia/vlc-qt4 x11/xdriinfo x11/xkbcomp x11/xkeyboard-config multimedia/xmms x11-servers/xorg-server x11/bigreqsproto x11/xcmiscproto x11/xf86driproto x11/xscreensaver-gnome x11/xterm www/chromium devel/py-ply misc/usbids print/harfbuzz-icu www/node www/py-html5lib editors/emacs devel/git graphics/mesa-demos graphics/ming ports-mgmt/portlint devel/qt4-uic3 devel/qt5 editors/vim x11/xorg 

This command has been saved to /tmp/portmasterfail.txt
```

This time I just pressed enter and did not change any options in the configuration screens. I am indeed running KDE4.

If anyone can quickly determine what to reconfigure or remove or install... Do let me know? I can't follow what's going on, except for a conflict.

Peace!

Devvie


----------



## devnullius (Jun 13, 2017)

Should I remove KDE 4 again? If so, what would be the best way to proceed removing such a beast? And which KDE to install once more? Cause I found it not really trivial last time 

I think with KDE4 gone, updating the system will work again?

Peace! And thanks...

Devvie


----------

